# Muskie Recipes?????



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

Just recently caught a couple big muskies this past fall and I have them fileted in my freezer right now. Anybody know any good recipes to cook these bad boys up.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

First your on the "shooting hens" thread stirring the pot and now this?!?

Apparently kindergarten at NDSU is not back in session yet and you're bored.

:withstupid:


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

drjongy said:


> First your on the "shooting hens" thread stirring the pot and now this?!?
> 
> Apparently kindergarten at NDSU is not back in session yet and you're bored.
> 
> :withstupid:


Apparently you are completely unaware of the over population of muskie in the north central part of the state. Many lakes that I've fished there in the past that were plentiful in walleye now only have muskie.

Muskie have an alloted slot size and limit for population control so they are legal game fish to take.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Any decline in walleye populations are not due to Musky...this has been proven to be a myth by several different studies. But I too used to be an uneducated walleye fisherman at one time. :lol:

Some of the best walleye lakes in Minnesota are also some of the best Musky lakes, and they have been that way for some time.

I do a lot of fishing in the central and north central part of the state...I would sure take some names of the lakes where the musky are overpopulated if you want to give that info out!

My comments were more directed at the original poster, however, as he has just been trying to stir the pot on several different subject matters.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Most all lakes surrounding Bemidji. Used to be able to catch walleye no problem on those lakes, now they're very hard to come by in decent fishable numbers.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

drjongy said:


> First your on the "shooting hens" thread stirring the pot and now this?!?
> 
> Apparently kindergarten at NDSU is not back in session yet and you're bored.
> 
> :withstupid:


Good call - some people thrive way too much on controversy.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

The best recipe for a muskie is letting it go. :beer:


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

> Any decline in walleye populations are not due to Musky...this has been proven to be a myth by several different studies.


This is true. I think less than 5% of there diet was walleye.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=22209

Madison had posted this one a few years back.


----------

